# HGH vs IGF vs GHRP



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi

I suffered a minor setback in October. Maybe it was the gear or the fact that I shot 500mgs of Test + Deca in a single sitting, my immune system got spooked.

My lymphocyte levels increased by a bit. I went off the cycle, did my PCT and took two months to recuperate.

Currently on HGH but I still have a tough time doing intense cardiovascular exercises, although strength is improving daily. 

Should I switch to GHRP or IGF for a quicker recovery? 

Currently on a pharma grade GH at 1iu Ed + Weekly sustanon 250mgs. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 4, 2016)

If I had to choose, I would go with IGF-1 instead of growth.. U shoot it on training days as opposed to ed.. Plus imho, it works a hell of a lot faster n better..


----------

